# Does anyone know any good viewfinder magnifications?



## NedM (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm looking for a good viewfinder magnifier that will help me better view and focus on my subject.

No, I'm not talking about those LCD viewfinder magnifications:
View attachment 82440

Any good ones out there? Specifically for a CANON 600D/T3I?


----------



## CameraClicker (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm not quite sure what you are trying to do.  Let's start with, is the diopter in your viewfinder adjusted for your eye?


----------



## NedM (Aug 21, 2014)

CameraClicker said:


> I'm not quite sure what you are trying to do.  Let's start with, is the diopter in your viewfinder adjusted for your eye?



Yes, the diopter is adjusted. I'm looking for some sort of magnification to magnify the viewfinder hole.


----------



## KmH (Aug 21, 2014)

Visit Canon U.S.A., Inc. and go to the camera you have. Click on *Supplies and Accessories*.

Canon makes a 90° viewfinder adapter that gives a 2.5x magnification.
$200 - Canon Angle Finder C for Canon EOS SLR Cameras


----------



## korreman (Sep 19, 2014)

I've ordered the KPS UMC 1.3 magnifier on ebay. I'll make sure to report back when it arrives


----------



## pgriz (Sep 19, 2014)

I've had the same issue, and got the 90° viewfinder adapter that Keith mentions.  While it magnifies adequately, in actual use the live-view function still much more effective using the function at 5x or 10x.  I got it used from one of my photo-club members, and he basically confirmed (after the fact) what I found.  Part of the problem is that the current viewing screens are not as effective at showing focus as the older cameras that required manual focusing, and had split screen aids for achieving that.


----------



## korreman (Sep 23, 2014)

So the KPS UMC arrived today, and I'm very happy with it! It fits on my Nikon D5200, though almost blocking the screen (it takes a little bit of practice or force to get the screen out, but it isn't in the way of viewing for me, and it isn't a huge issue), and the advantages outweigh this a lot.

There is of course a bit of vignetting. This is minimal. You have to get your eye pretty close to the viewfinder to see the whole image, but not any worse than the default viewfinder, actually a bit better I think. I can see the whole image, plus the info below, on my D5200 (1.5 crop sensor). I use the new viewfinder in a way where i press my eye socket to bend back the eyecup, which makes the eyecup effectively cover my whole eye socket. I don't see a significant drop in brightness.

The eyecup is great at blocking out everything else, especially good for night photography, where you want the screen to be black while looking into the sensor, as not to blind yourself in the lower part of you vision. An eyecup like this is great in general. It blocks out everything else 

The actual magnification is good. I see no distortion or aberration. 1.3x is enough for me to be able to manually focus without issue, so it serves its purpose. My advice to anybody who like manual lenses, or want to enlarge the picture for some reason, these types of magnifiers are pretty damn great, at least the KPS UMC is!

So get one of these! Or the tenpa equivalent, that one should be pretty good too. But get one of them if you use a crop sensor dslr, it makes focus and composition so much easier!

Feel free to ask about it 

Dear god, I sound like I was sponsored!


----------

